# Learning Greek



## Barasti (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello Everyone  

Saw there was an old thread about this, but I wanted to see if anyone had any new information :smile:

I am looking to learn Greek and would appreciate all ideas that could help. I am situated close to Patras, Peloponnese.

Thank you in advance for any tips you might have ! ray:


----------

